# Pen Drive - Access Denied



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

iv got a pen drive which works fine sometimes and sometimes it says access denied  it does not auto run and shows in My Computer but wen i try to access it it says u dont have permissions .... in the morning it works fine in the evening it says i dont have access .... pretty much like girls  they cant be trouble shooted but can this


----------



## Ravirdv (Oct 4, 2007)

go to start/run
type del x:\autorun.inf
where x = ur drive's letter
remove pendrive and insert again it would solve ur problem


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> iv got a pen drive which works fine sometimes and sometimes it says access denied  it does not auto run and shows in My Computer but wen i try to access it it says u dont have permissions .... in the morning it works fine in the evening it says i dont have access .... pretty much like girls  they cant be trouble shooted but can this


lol.Bose you are infected by perhaps the most common virus nowadays.First search forums I think someone has provided a complete guide on how to remove the virus completely from your system.
Turn on show hidden files from folder options and then locate these two files in your pendrive root:
autorun.ini
autorun.exe(if present)
and delete both of them.This should solve your problem.


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ no autorun files are there yaar  and im pretty sure theres no virus ....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Then voila your pen drive has gone kaput or maybe some problem with your USB drivers.Have you checked out the pen drive at some other computer?


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

see it works on 3 computers in the day and works on only 1 of the 3 in the evening


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Then its the problem with the pendrive connecter.Even my pendrive works perfectly on behind the cabbys USB ports but not on the front ones.But other pendrives works perfectly on all my USB ports.It is still an enigma to me.


If your pendrive is under warranty you should get it replaced.I'm 90% sure there is some problem with the pendrive's connecter.


----------

